# How about squirrel recipes.



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 15, 2017)

I like to cook a bunch of them in a crock-pot using them instead of beef or deer meat.

Here is an article I found to give us another way to cook them.

https://honest-food.net/squirrel-stew-recipe-paprika/

Any more that you like?

gt40


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2017)

Clean em, gut em, cut em 5 pieces. Parboil the old ones till tender, the young ones you won`t need to. Salt, pepper, and roll in flour, then fry in hot lard till done. Take em out of the skillet, make gravy with the drippings, and put the squirrel pieces back in to simmer while you make  pot of mashed potatoes and biscuits. 

Another-

Boil till the meat falls off the bones. Remove bones leaving the meat in the pot. Make dumplins and add to the pot and simmer till done.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean em, gut em, cut em 5 pieces. Parboil the old ones till tender, the young ones you won`t need to. Salt, pepper, and roll in flour, then fry in hot lard till done. Take em out of the skillet, make gravy with the drippings, and put the squirrel pieces back in to simmer while you make  pot of mashed potatoes and biscuits.
> 
> Another-
> 
> Boil till the meat falls off the bones. Remove bones leaving the meat in the pot. Make dumplins and add to the pot and simmer till done.



I thought these two were the only way to cook em !!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is another way that I think I will try.







gt40


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 24, 2017)

I fry them up just like fried chicken, sometimes with gravy and sometimes not. I do rabbits the same way.


----------



## Minner (Aug 25, 2017)

Squirrel dumplings is probably my favorite squirrel recipe but this one is very good as well: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90456&highlight=squirrel+yellow+rice


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 26, 2017)

I like em several ways but my personal favorite is baked squirrel.  Take 1-5 squirrels quartered up and I always let them soak in salt water for a day or two.  Put them on tin foil on a baking sheet.  Season throughly. I really like Emerils Essence but your favorite chicken, steak seasoning will work.  Add a couple of ice cubes and wrap it all up.  Cook for 1.5 hours or so at 325.   It's pretty tasty and. You can do the same on wood coals camping if you so desired. You can also add a little beer or spirits if you like to experiment.   Try it.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 1, 2017)

A couple years ago I boiled some squirrels in water with chicken bullion. Removed them when tender. Added in onions, celery, garlic and carrots. Cooked those a little while. Added the meat back in. Only issue I had was messing up making my own dumplings. It was still good though. Next time I'll buy dumplings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2017)

I love fried squirrel and parboiled for years before frying and simmering in gravy. However, i discovered the electric pressure cooker last year and will never boil again . I added a small amount of beef bouillion water to the squirrel pieces in the pressure cooker and man, did that work good! Best fried squirrel i had had in a long time.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Squirrel and dumplins is about the only way I'll eat em. I'll fry them every once in a while


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 2, 2017)

Frying, squirrel and rice, wild game pot pie after season when cleaning out freezer.


----------



## drb2k (Oct 4, 2017)

Pressure cooker with salt and pepper.  Place over rice and gravy or noodles and gravy.


----------



## agwood1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'll boil the squirrel until the meat comes off the bone.  Pick all the meat off of the bones and make squirrel pot pie with them.  
I make it just like I would chicken pot pie but just use squirrel instead of chicken.  

My dad has cooked them on the grill with some bbq sauce.  Said they were really good like that.  I haven't tried any that way though.


----------



## Mattval (Aug 29, 2018)

THis may be one of my new fav threads.
Does anyone have experience with squirrel on the grill?  Wrapped in bacon maybe?
I am going to be cooking up some experiments this year.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 29, 2018)

I always saved up a seasons worth and then made a big batch of Brunswick Stew. Ate what I could and froze the rest.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 30, 2018)

This has become a new favorite


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 10, 2018)

I had a foreman one time that joined a huntin club out in Arkansas. Each night in camp they'd take turns bout cookin what they brought, each man would feed the whole group on his night to do so. One night an old boy had a big pot of skwurl stew. The yuppie subdivision raised foreman wouldn't eat it. Drove 20 miles to eat at booger king. I never looked at em the same after hearing this story. As matter of fact i quit that job. Man that won't eat skwurl ain't fit to work for!


----------



## baddave (Dec 10, 2018)

if i shot a squirrel my wife would pout for 2 days.. i hate 'em but i love my wife


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean em, gut em, cut em 5 pieces. Parboil the old ones till tender, the young ones you won`t need to. Salt, pepper, and roll in flour, then fry in hot lard till done. Take em out of the skillet, make gravy with the drippings, and put the squirrel pieces back in to simmer while you make  pot of mashed potatoes and biscuits.
> 
> Another-
> 
> Boil till the meat falls off the bones. Remove bones leaving the meat in the pot. Make dumplins and add to the pot and simmer till done.


Nailed it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2018)

Once saw a culinary expert say on tv that the only meat better on earth than a acorn fed squirrel was a pig from Spain that was fed out on acorns. Cost more than Kobe beef.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 10, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Once saw a culinary expert say on tv that the only meat better on earth than a acorn fed squirrel was a pig from Spain that was fed out on acorns. Cost more than Kobe beef.


 this man truly was an expert!


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 11, 2018)

Squirrel when cooked right is tender and buttery almost in texture. When my picky kids eat it and ask for more your on to something ?


----------

